# Super Street Fighter IV RF



## Gaisuto (Apr 18, 2010)

Region Free, legit, good ol' Street Fighter goodness.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, lots of early releases these days (not complaining in the slightest mind).

The usenet NFO (probably from whoever repacked it/reupped it):

```
Super Street Fighter IV

First off this is legit.

Credits go to Dsolation from Belgium who won SSFIV in a tournament. 
This is a retail copy and SSV2.

Full abgx screem here: http://i41.tinypic.com/65qvs9.jpg

Rars: 73x100mb

Note - you need to create a .dvd file for the game.... so either
create one manually by copying one from another game then opening it up
in notepad and editing the iso to match the game so ss4.iso
OR much easier way just run it through abgx360 and let it create one for you :)

Enjoyyyy


pars to come soon
```


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2010)

This is awesome the new ultras rock and the bonus stages are back in:


Spoiler










Also get costume selection 11 & 12 if you have save data from SFIV on your HD!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

i need a xbox 360.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 18, 2010)

Better then tekken 6?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

i hope so.


----------



## Nuke85 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wish I had a 360


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

Nuke85 said:
			
		

> Wish I had a 360





i feel your pain dude..Im stuck to this crappy wii with all these kiddy games!


----------



## gisel213 (Apr 19, 2010)

just got this game simply amazing!!!! but no alex why??? the horror just kidding....


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 19, 2010)

i dont mean to sound like a total noob but when you use a disc like that do you still have to flash your xbox360?

But on-topic: the screens look nice! cant wait to play this.


----------



## Ivoire (Apr 19, 2010)

Ugh.. I knew this was coming out before it was announced, I should have never wasted a disc on SF4. Classic Capcom, making a handful of reiterations with a few more characters each time.

Everyone! Wait for Super Street Fighter IV Championship Alpha Upper Edition!

Seriously though, that's neat that the bonus stages are back.


----------



## ganons (Apr 19, 2010)

aint this screaming for a ban from  live if your playing it now?


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it is. But as long as he keeps out from the internetz it should be okay.


----------



## jaybee (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet release!

Will this work fine off a usb hdd on a jtagged falcon? Got it off ebay a short while back for under £60. Bargain methinks!

Was going to order this for PS3 and wait until the 30th for the official release, but nice to see I can get some practise in offline before bashing online on PSN! lol






EDIT: Yep it workies with Xexmenu 1.1 and XBR 3. Had a little practise so when I get this for PS3 I can kick the crap out of muppets on PSN! LOL


----------



## ganons (Apr 20, 2010)

this can only pass stealth and be verified when retail is out?


----------



## retiredjerk (Apr 20, 2010)

this works via jtag. if you use xexmenu to load ot just use nxe2god then it will not ask for an update. if you pop in the disc and start it then it will. game rocks so far..although my damn sticks dont work all of a sudden..


----------



## jaybee (Apr 21, 2010)

It worked fine with Xexmenu 1.1 and XBR 3 off usb HDD. Been playing it to death. Love the new characters and stages. Its so much better than the original although the intro wasn't too great on this one. Seemed rush imo. Never mind. This is great for practising on. I am planning on buying the original on the 30th to play online! ;P


----------



## ganons (Apr 24, 2010)

Super.Street.Fighter.IV.XBOX360-MARVEL

anyone banned yet playing online?


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 24, 2010)

waiting for agbx to verify the release...


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 24, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> Super.Street.Fighter.IV.XBOX360-MARVEL
> 
> anyone banned yet playing online?




bans happen in waves unless you play a game published by microsoft early or a huge game title early.


----------



## ganons (Apr 24, 2010)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> waiting for agbx to verify the release...



do games get verified before retail date?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2010)

On rare occasion but that would mean ABGX360 contributors get a copy of the release early. Usually we have to wait a day or two for a big release.


----------



## light_kun (Apr 27, 2010)

I got this game up and runnning using the wavepatcher because this game was wave 6.  Everything works fine except for the arcade.  When I click it, it says my disk is unreadable but everything else is ok.  Is there some new security feature or just a bad burn?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a bad burn, I use the wave patcher on everything. Mine's Wave 3 and I'm stuck on Arcade most of the time.


----------



## light_kun (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been reading some comments on some torrent sites for it and some people have the same problem as me.  Your able to go through Aracade Mode?


----------



## ganons (Apr 27, 2010)

so which copy did u guys grab? scene or non scene?


----------



## ganons (Apr 28, 2010)

seems to be verified http://abgx360.net/verified.php?f=pressings&q=7D2EE977
but can it still lead to ban playing a day or 2 early?

is this for the marvel scene release?


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 28, 2010)

yes its verified for the marvel release, playing on live now


----------



## ganons (Apr 28, 2010)

whats your gamertag? ima hurt u up boxing bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 28, 2010)

Nuke85 said:
			
		

> Wish I had a 360



i have a ps3 and the game legit so meh.


----------



## ganons (Apr 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Nuke85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did u get the game from? and how much?


----------



## jalaneme (May 1, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



game.co.uk £22.40 with free costumes pre order only


----------



## T-hug (May 1, 2010)

Super Streetfighter IV at spazda (ASDA) for £19.99.


----------



## ganons (May 4, 2010)

any1 up for a game?


----------

